
Feedback needed for early stage Green tech startup - wht-wnf-gw
I would really appreciate feedback for GreenWise: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.greenwise.tech&#x2F;<p>GreenWise is a SaaS aiming to automate carbon emissions accounting for ICT sector companies. This is just a first step, but important one in the path of companies towards carbon neutrality, and carbon responsibility.<p>You can also check our product offering on Product Hunt!  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;greenwise<p>All feedbacks appreciated, there&#x27;s so much to say and criticise, so just go ahead, I&#x27;ll answer.
======
underwater
Interesting idea. Just looking at the landing page, I feel like you're
describing a solution without making people feel the pain of the problem.

Why would a company pay you for this? What's in it for them? Once you get good
at explaining that you can show how GreenWise is the solution to the problem.

~~~
wht-wnf-gw
Interesting feedback! Thanks. I had a few similar feedback as well, and we're
going to address it!

------
brudgers
The best way to get actionable feedback is to ask ICT companies to pay you
money for your product.

~~~
wht-wnf-gw
We're already doing it ;) But SMBs is a new audience for us so we're looking
into feedback for this part.

